# 6 figure price dog ???



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

What justifies a 6 figure price on a dog, I almost fell off my seat.

http://www.cck9.com/availabledogs/index.php:-k](*,)#-o:-\"


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

wow great question!!! would love to see these guys work!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

They do simply because they know that the world if full of really, really stupid people.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

The only thing that justifies it is that someone is willing to pay it. 

On a pet board I read someone had posted about "if you could have any dog you wanted and money was no object what would you get" and someone linked to another one of these "executive protection" sites. Their top dog was basically a Schutzhund 3 from German show lines who placed 94th at the German Seiger show. 94th? Nice looking dog, well trained, intimidating to the average person on the street, but not a 50k dog. They give you a 2 day seminar on how to handle the dog and a DVD to take home. No mention of ongoing training or anything like that.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Judging based entirely on heads I would guess that all but 2-3 of those dogs in the pics are SV type showline.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Wondering if that was the same place that tried to sell our neighbors one for $45K. Same scenario. The couple came into some bucks and decided they needed a trained PPD. They had bought just about everything else they needed. They were about to make the move to buy. Now, the wife probably weighed 90 lbs soaking wet, very timid, soft spoken and had a Yorkie. Get the pic? I told her to come watch some bitework with me and try to handle one of the easier K9s and that convinced her she was no match. Neither was the husband. Needless to say, they changed their minds. But they had been given a hard sell and were about to shell out the bucks. Fool born every day.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my previous dogs pedigree and my dogs sister Eike, Esko was purchased for middle 6 figures. This breeding is the only one that produced any thing that I'm aware of http://www.zumaltenhofkennels.com/EIKEPAGE.html


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Isn't this the same place who sold two PP dogs to Steven Segal? I think - anyway people can charge what people will pay. And if their market is Hollywood-types, they want to pay more to feel like they are getting "the best". I guess.

molly


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

that place is about an hour from where i live and no one i know locally has even heard of them


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> What justifies a 6 figure price on a dog, I almost fell off my seat.


They don't need to justify it; it's their dog and they can sell it for what ever they want.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I understand its their dog and they can sell it for what ever they want. But come on you see nothing wrong with highway robbery.:-s


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Are they putting a gun to someones head and taking the money? 

We can bitch and complain all we want, but this is capitalism. A person can only charge what the market will pay. Obviously there is a market for these dogs and the person selling is meeting the demands of that market. If you don't like it; don't buy it. 

If we want to put some energy into prices let's put it into something that really matters like health care or education. But if some jackass wants a 6 figure luxury item let him buy it. My area could sure use the $8000 sales tax.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

The correct question is, 'Why would someone spend that money to buy a PPD?'.


There are a few possible answers:

Some people have more money than sense
Some people have more money than sense
Some people have more money than sense
Still, if the people buying the dogs are happy and the people selling the dogs are happy (and I bet they are!), what's the problem........


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Molly Graf said:


> Isn't this the same place who sold two PP dogs to Steven Segal?


That was exactly my first thought when I saw the site!! #-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry to answer your question, NO. period.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> , Esko was purchased for middle 6 figures. l


 Are you saying he was bought for more than 100k


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Really the dogs are worth what someone will pay for them. I'm sure if they can't sell any of the dogs for 5 and 6 figures, they wouldn't have the prices in that range. Obviously they have a market for their dogs in that price bracket. It's really up to the buyer to decide if the dogs are worth that to them or not - 

molly


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Marketing? Because having a 6 figure price on one dog makes the $35,000 dogs look like a bargain.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

_I agree with what everyone is saying it just caught me off guard like some of you others I'm sure, I thought it was a joke myself when a friend call me and told me about it, obviously it wasn't oh well figured I throw a thread out there that theres people willing to pay bukos of money.:-\"_


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Why do some folks buy Hummers? Why do some own 30,000 sf homes? I have therefore I show...
or in my case, cast your lint in my direction! :-s


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> _I agree with what everyone is saying it just caught me off guard like some of you others I'm sure, I thought it was a joke myself when a friend call me and told me about it, obviously it wasn't oh well figured I throw a thread out there that theres people willing to pay bukos of money.:-\"_


It's the old "there's an ass for every seat" syndrome :razz:


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

In case anyone is looking I will sell you my dogs for $100,000
I will even dress like a fancy executive so they can protect you from me
who's afraid of executives anyway


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we´re doing something wrong....

[jk mode on]

anyone a superb, fully trained PSD, breeding material, 4 yo, dark brindle very muscalar Dutchie, called Wibo. 
Now for the bargain price of $ 50,000 ex shipping. Training to work with him is included, lodging, traveling cost is for the buyer. Seller isn't responsible for hospital bill(s).

[/jk mode off]


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL :mrgreen: LOL=D>


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if they would trade for a kidney.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Are you saying he was bought for more than 100k


:lol:NO!!! My mistake rummer was 45K


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

You have to remember what the definition of market value is: the price a seller and a buyer deem acceptable regarding a commoditiy offered on the open market and neither party being under duress....

All it takes is a little research on behalf of the potential buyer and they would realize that they are overpaying for something, if they were more aware they would realize they could get a comparatively trained dog for 6500.00 take a workshop, commit to ongoing training and still donate 93500.00 to the public service men and women of their area who will never have enough funding or a large enough paycheck for the assistance and support they valiantly provide when they are called to serve, protect, and rescue. (Yes I know, I am biased), oh ya, and they will be rescuing the poor SOB who found themselves on the business end of a PPD when the idiot owner could not locate the "on/off" button. Should of paid the upgrade charge of 10K for that!

It is not like saving money and buying a honda instead of a Porche, its like paying a Porche price for a Honda just 'cuz you can. WTF??


----------



## Linda xanda (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow crazy!!!!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

kat is right on. simply economics. it is also worth noting that to the consumers of such dumbass "products" the dogs are an inelastic product and therefore the seller can get pretty much whatever the hell they want for them. operating in a market where your products are in inelastic supply and your consumers have a rediculous amount of discresionary spending is a great formula for getting some serious $$

for the price of those dogs you could get a few good dogs, train them to titles yourself (with your choice of good trainers/clubs/decoys if you got all that $$ to throw around) and get a whole shitload of guns and range training for everyone in your family.

anyone who would buy an "executive estate protection dog" or whatever without researching the dogs and training is a dumbass with way too much money to spend and not enough sense to spend it wisely. I wish i could get this companies client maliling list:razz:


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

I :evil:hope these dumba$$ buyers have alot more money than what they paid for their elite dog.Because with only 2 days training and a dvd you know someone is going to get hurt.When their insurance carrier finds out about the dogs training, who do you think is going to own the dog owners home.Plus add fuel to all the BSL already out there.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> Marketing? Because having a 6 figure price on one dog makes the $35,000 dogs look like a bargain.


This is an excellent example. I've seen quite a few websites out there advertising dogs for X amount that I know for a fact sold for a fraction of that. Maybe 50-75% But if you advertise you are selling dogs for X (and this might be 3,000, 5,000, 10,000 or 100,000) soon people start to think that is the normal market price, and soon the seller actually starts seeing purchasers willing to pay that. Not to mention the people getting the dog for the "real price" (the one the seller was willing to sell at all along) think they are getting a great deal.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have some *awesome* sheep, great for dog training. All I want is $4500 each!!!


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

so everyone go online right now and change your prices to 10x normal
and those of us with the secret handshake will only pay 1 tenth

honestly if they are dumb enough to pay it
they are dumb enough to have problems with it and give us all a bad name
make them pay 100,000 jsut so we know they have enough cash to pay the victim hush money


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> so everyone go online right now and change your prices to 10x normal
> and those of us with the secret handshake will only pay 1 tenth
> 
> honestly if they are dumb enough to pay it
> ...


Not a bad idea Mike,LOL I think your onto something there.:-k


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Its possible this guy is in the Carolinas, look at his client list. I guess theres alot of people paying these retarded prices, because of lack of knowledge and research.

http://www.simanovich.com/welcome.html


----------



## Sammy Walker (Jan 27, 2009)

This guy is also the President of the United States Rottweiler Club of Americaand a USRC Judge but hasn't owned a rottweiler in several years.He does have an ego the size of Texas so I guess his price is a reflection of that.I have heard that his training methods were very harsh but if you are in it for money then you get the results you want as fast as you can.People that have been in USA can tell you alot about his training methods.He has accomplished alot with Rottweilers in the 80's.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Man what ta racket. I agree with Dick - I liked his terms for the dimwits - there should be a additional charge for maintenance. Like surcharges or something. :-k

Can't drive a Ferrari without shop expenses.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike what could I get for my "schutzhund" chicken? He "barks" and spurs you...will not back down, and isn't hen pecked...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I think they are trying to recoop a couple of vet bills on the dog. Price may be fair. LOL


----------

